# What do I need to setup c02 on a 75 gallon tank?



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, starting from the bottom up. After seeing someones tank and how nice it looked with compressed c02, I'd just like to know exactly all the equipment I'd need to setup c02 on a 75 gallon tank? size of tank, regulator etc etc

Rather than make an rrsp contribution, I think i'm going to go make some aquarium purchases tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at the CO2 primer guide that I have written. It is linked in my signature.


----------

